# GoPro camera?



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

So what's the best way to mount a GoPro on a shotgun? I didn't see a mount on the GoPro website for a gun. I'm sure I could make my own, but if there is something already made and proven to work I would rather go that route. :idea:


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

Check eBay, or Amazon etc. There are 3rd party companys making them.. just bought one for my bow..


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

They do have a handlebar mount for bikes. I have one but haven't mounted it to my gun yet. I plan to next season.

http://www.amazon.com/GoPro-Handlebar-S ... ebar+mount


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I use the handlebar mount to mount the go pro to my guns. Heres a little clip to show ya.


----------

